# 4 Female 1 Male , Edinburgh



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I am moving from my house into a flat soon and cannot take them all. They are all friendly and love coming out for playtime and cuddles. Would prefer if al girls could goto same home as they are friends. But it is a fairly large group so would accept them going in pairs. 


The Rats names , gender , colour , and approx age :

Dulci + Luna Female Black hooded + Beige hooded approx 10 months (Must Go Together)
Bailey Female Beige hooded approx 16 months
Gabby Female Black mismarked capped approx 8 months

Louie Male Beige hooded approx 6 months

The male is very sociable and will be easy to intro. 

The girls currently live in a Jenny Cage. Very large, room enough for approx 8 female rats. I cannot provide a cage for the male

I would appreciate Â£5 per pair of girls and Â£3 for the male. Just to insure that the people buying are not doing it on a whim. Although i would prefer and experienced owner i can match you up with two girls who would suit a new owner if needed. 

If you would like the Jenny cage aswell , unless you are taking all four girls i cannot give it away untill the others have gone , (cant have homless rats !) If you take all 4 girls and cage, the other cost of the rats will be waived.

The cage will cost Â£90 (Was Â£120 bought new) It has an improvised door on the top as i remodeled it so the door on the front was larger. A new door can be bought online to replace the red one.

Please email for more information.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Gabby

Bailey

Dulci

and Louie

Have been taken!


Luna and Beanie still looking for a home !

Luna - Beige hooded(variback) , approx 10 months old. A very quiet reserved little character.

Beanie - The old girl ! She is a big squish and loves nothing more than belly scritches.


If you are interested these guys also can go with the jenny cage. Which now has a new door on the top ! and i will charge only Â£80 for it. (cost me Â£120 new)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

How did 4 females and 1 male turn into 6 rats? lol


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Beanie has previously been reserved by someone else who then backed out. So i have added her on here.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ah, I thought some rat had magically appeared :lol: 

Good luck in finding Luna and Beanie a home


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You are keeping the berk babies though? And Jack?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Keeping the boys and rattles till she has to be PTS.


----------



## Sarah86 (May 3, 2008)

I'm happy to take both the girls if you have any way of getting them down to Sunderland as i dont drive (although at a stretch i could always take a train up). my old girl died at the ripe old age of 3yrs 3 months this weekend and i'm missing her cuddles already.

my cage is a furplast ferret tower which can hold up to 15 rats its huge and full of toys so if introductions went well they could live with my three girls in there or i could split the two halves quite easily if anything went wrong. i have a seperate quarantine cage.

I currently have two girls over 2 who are active but definitely getting on in years now, and one girl Mia who was an impulse purchase from a small pet shop where she was fully grown and being sold on her own. At the time i'd planned to see my old girls off before buying anymore but i felt so sorry for her and i was so worried they'd sell her on her own (they didnt know when they would next have any rats in if at all) that she ended up coming home with me. she's about 7/8 months old now i think?

anyway i was hoping to find a young girl that wasnt a baby she could be friends with as i think she wants another rat to run around with her which the old ones dont want to do! and to hopefully grow old with after the others have passed on, your girl sounds perfect. i'd be really happy to take them both on if you'd like as the house seems kind of quiet with only 3 rats now and i'd rather rescue than buy new.

I have a digital camera if you'd like to see some photos of the cage and other three girlies. feel free to email me if you have any questions?

Sarah x


----------

